# Best throwing flashlights



## Spypro (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi !
I'm looking at this forum for days. Everything I've seen so far is good advices and professionals comments.

So I get to the point:

"Illimited budget"... but the best would be around 100-150$
I'm looking for a throwing monster: I want to illuminate things very far away. I have a grapevines behind the house and sometime I have to take a look at night for strange noises, animals or thives. The far end of the grapevines is about 300 meters.
I can't afford HID
I don't want something cheap
Good runtime (1 hour or more)
Battery operated
I prefer flashlights before spotlights (but spotlights can be ok)

I took a look at this forum and other websites for reviews or recommandations.

The Streamlight TL-3 (inc.), Streamlight Ultrastinger, Tigerlight 8", Magcharger and the Brightstar responder 4C seams nice.

Well i'm looking forward your advices.

Thank you !

PS: I own some flashlights: Streamlight Scorpion LED, Maglite 4C, Mini Maglite, UK 4 AA, Bushnell 1watt LED and Energizer Hardcase 2AA.


----------



## benighted (Jun 3, 2007)

You could build an ROP or buy an Amondotech HID


----------



## datiLED (Jun 3, 2007)

Spypro,

Welcome to CPF!

Check out the LumaPower MRV. It has insane throw, and with a 18650 cell can deliver about 2 hours of runtime on high. 

The other alternative might be to mod a 3-D or 3-C maglight to use a Seoul P4 on a heatsink, with a driver circuit set to 1A or so. It will throw amazingly well using the stock reflector. You should replace the plastic lens with a UCL, or anti reflective lens, though. You can get all of the parts for a _super_ Mag light for well under $100. It will use standard batteries, and last for a really long time. The downside is that it takes some soldering skills and specialized products (Arctic Alumina adhesive and heatsink compound).

I am sure that others will chime in with some other options that may suit you well.

Enjoy your time here. You will find it enlightening! (Sorry....:laughing

datiLED


----------



## cryhavok (Jun 3, 2007)

If size doesn't matter, check out the sams club 35 watt HID. Some members have been getting them as low as ~$30 to ~$60. It will throw like no other

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/145686


----------



## Empyfree (Jun 3, 2007)

It seems that if you already own a 4C mag, you're well on your way to owning a "throw monster". Just take a look around the Custom and Mod section for add-on heads and other bits and bobs... Have fun!


----------



## Spypro (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you all for your advices.

The Lumapower MRC seem to be a good choice. But I do care about reliability.

The two suggested HID lights look amazing I will take a look in the Wal Mart next door to see what they got... because we do not have any Sam's club here !

About modding a Maglite. I "could" mod my actual 4C Maglite but I'm not sure if it will be reliable in the future. I think it would be more profitable to buy a brand new light. The fact is that my UK 4AA (35$ CAD) is better at throwing light than my 4C Maglite.

One thing I forgot to mention: I would like regulation.

Thank again to all of you.


----------



## carrot (Jun 3, 2007)

If you've got a Costco you can pick up a Cyclops Thor 15MCP Spotlight for $30. Not as powerful as a HID but it is a great spotlight and runs for roughly an hour. If you have a Cabelas nearby they sell the Cyclops Thor too, but I don't remember how much they go for there.


----------



## Stan671 (Jun 3, 2007)

I just bought a brand new Power On Board 35 Watt HID off eBay for $49 + shipping.


----------



## Spypro (Jun 3, 2007)

I seriously don't know what to do. There is so much possible choices there.
What about the lights I mentionned earlier ?


----------



## TheMechanic (Jun 3, 2007)

Spypro said:


> The Lumapower MRC seem to be a good choice. But I do care about reliability.



Do you have some indication that the MRV is NOT reliable???

The MRV has just about everything you want. Great light.

-=[ Grant ]=-


----------



## carrot (Jun 3, 2007)

The ones that you mention DO throw quite well, but I am not sure that they will throw as well as you need. Out of the ones you mentioned I would probably consider the Tigerlight above the others, simply because I have had experience with the Tigerlight and it appears to throw a tighter beam than my Surefire M3T.


----------



## Spypro (Jun 3, 2007)

TheMechanic said:


> Do you have some indication that the MRV is NOT reliable???
> 
> The MRV has just about everything you want. Great light.
> 
> -=[ Grant ]=-



I did not say that it is not reliable I do say i'm concerned about reliability because I don't know much about this light. I think it is a light that throw very well.

Is there someone here who bought this light ?


----------



## fire-stick (Jun 3, 2007)

300 meters!!!

Get a thor!!

Even if you had 100,000 lux @ 1 meter ain't that just like 3 lux @ 256 meters?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 3, 2007)

welcome to cpf spypro. at just over 100USD the lumapower mrv is good value for money its my next light.as for reliability i cannot see any probs with this light,i have had a lumapower d-mini for awhile now,no probs here.lumapower build quality is very good IMO.but if you want distance look at the hid lights most will cover your qouted 300mtr range.but you may have to spend more for reliability.good luck on your selection.:twothumbsactualy get a xeray 50w job done.its not cheap!!!!no really the amondotech 35w at 150USD gets my vote.


----------



## TheMechanic (Jun 3, 2007)

Spypro said:


> I did not say that it is not reliable I do say i'm concerned about reliability because I don't know much about this light. I think it is a light that throw very well.
> 
> Is there someone here who bought this light ?



Yes - me! That's how I know it's a very nice light!

Good build quality; LumaPower makes excellent lights. Their D-Mini is close to being a legend, and the MRV is built even better.

-=[ Grant ]=-


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 3, 2007)

MRV reviews, One, Two

Some have had trouble with the Low mode but that might not be a problem if all you need is high.

Some have been selling Sams Club HIDs for between $70-$40 shipped. Check this tread

You can buy a Maglite 2-4 D or C cell and buy a Malkoffdevices Drop-in. Lots of throw from the Mag reflector.

That's just LEDs though.

Welcome to CPF!


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 3, 2007)

Lumapower MRV with SMO Reflector throws very far!


----------



## Spypro (Jun 3, 2007)

One of the main reasons I don't want HID it's because os their size.
Sometime I need to go into the grapevines at the night to see what is going on. So portability is important for me as for the throw factor.

The MRC is pretty cool.
Is the SMO reflector coming with the light ?

Maybe I'll get a "cheap" HID light and a better portable light like the MRV.


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 3, 2007)

I want a MRV but that chrome ring is so tacky.


----------



## carrot (Jun 3, 2007)

In the case of HID, I have heard good things about this model: http://www.amondotech.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1129


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 3, 2007)

+1 THE RING MUST GO!


mossyoak said:


> I want a MRV but that chrome ring is so tacky.


----------



## nightshade (Jun 3, 2007)

Another vote for the Lumapower MRV. In it's price range it is a incredible performer. OT-Spypro, hope that your grape vines are doing well this year. The local drought in my area has not been kind to my small crop. Good luck with your search. Let us know which light you decide upon.


----------



## keysandslots (Jun 3, 2007)

Another vote for the Lumapower MRV, it is amazing. I thought the D-Mini was cool but the MRV throws so far, I just go outside and play with it at night.

Randy


----------



## Spypro (Jun 3, 2007)

Seriously after looking at your advices and some review I think the MRV could be my new light.
I still looking for another suggestions !

For the grapevines: they are doing well. The weather is pretty good for this time of the year. I hope no thieves will come this year... It is one of the reason why I want a good light.


----------



## Cydonia (Jun 3, 2007)

mossyoak said:


> I want a MRV but that chrome ring is so tacky.



+1. 

Plus I always worry about finding replacement parts years down the road for all these new lights on the market.


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 3, 2007)

well, now that i know that im not alone on my opinion, has anyone tried to bead blast it off or fix it some way?


----------



## mdocod (Jun 3, 2007)

an LED light for 300 meters!?!?!?

you all are joking right? seriously?

It's the PP all over again. LOL... you bet, of cource it makes coffee.


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 3, 2007)

leds can do 300 metres. just not well.


----------



## mattchase (Jun 4, 2007)

mdocod said:


> an LED light for 300 meters!?!?!?


 
No, it could happen...maybe in a 3D or 4D size with a pointy front (ala porcupines), with the proper form and a running start, you might be able to throw it 300 meters. :laughing:

On a more serious note, I can't think of any that haven't already been mentioned. Be sure whatever you get has a good head / reflector on it or that you can get a turbo head for it, whether it is incandscent or LED.


----------



## knot (Jun 4, 2007)

mattchase said:


> No, it could happen...maybe in a 3D or 4D size with a pointy front (ala porcupines), with the proper form and a running start, you might be able to throw it 300 meters. :laughing:



Heh, right before reading your post I was thinking a maglight mounted on a lawn dart. (or a javelin)


----------



## Spypro (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm just looking for a light who can throw light to 250-300 meters. 

It's a difficult choice to make.
The MRV looks pretty good.

I know that HID is a good choice but I'm not sure I can afford a good quality one for the price I intend to put in buying a new light.


----------



## Scorpion1080 (Jun 4, 2007)

I wish they would release the same reflector as they used in the Engineering sample for the MRV.

I would buy one and I would take a guess 1/2 the people on here who bought the MRV would also purchase the same reflector used in the ES sample.

I mean, 10,000 at 1metre or 20,000 at 1metre.

What would you choose?


----------



## zk188 (Jun 4, 2007)

May i suggest A magcharger Fitted With an 1160 bulb.


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 4, 2007)

a m3t with the tower module.
or go to sams and get a 15million CP spotlight for 23 bucks like i did, instant gratification.


----------



## Spypro (Jun 4, 2007)

Maybe I can mod my 4C cells Maglite.
But the lack of regulation make me sick.


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 4, 2007)

if you mod the mag with a led module the batteries practically have a flat output curve, once they settle into their goove at least.


----------



## Spypro (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't know if a Maglite LED mod would have a great throw like I want.

What do you think of the Wolf-Eyes Rattlesnake M90 ?

Anyone owns the Brightstar responder 4C ? I know that it's a more of a tool than a "pure" flashlight but the throw seem excellent.


----------



## leukos (Jun 4, 2007)

mdocod said:


> an LED light for 300 meters!?!?!?
> 
> you all are joking right? seriously?


 

Spyro,
mdocod made a very important point here. LEDs do not even come close to high powered incandescents and HID at the range of 300 meters. I guarantee you will not be able to identify anything from that range with an LED, even on a moonless night. The maglite reflector isn't large enough to get a tight beam of light that far away. Carrot's suggestion of this HID light was right on target and within your price range: http://www.amondotech.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1129


----------



## ringzero (Jun 4, 2007)

Spypro said:


> What do you think of the Wolf-Eyes Rattlesnake M90?...Anyone owns the Brightstar responder 4C ? I know that it's a more of a tool than a "pure" flashlight but the throw seem excellent.




Rattlesnake M90 has a throw of less than 100 meters.

Brightstar Responder has a throw of 113 meters.

Have you looked at the throw and output chart at Flashlight Reviews? http://www.flashlightreviews.com/features/chart_manu.htm

Quickbeam lists maybe three or four lights that will meet your throw requirement of 200 to 300 meters, and those lights are HIDs except for the Vector Spotlight.

In case the link doesn't work, here are Quickbeams numbers for lights with throw of 50 meters or greater:

Manufacturer/Light	Throw	Overall	
AE PowerLight PL24/6-S, 24 Watt HID (HID)	
264.57
400.00
MicroFire Warrior K500R (HID)	
234.52
267.00
Vector Spotlight (Incand)	
230.22

AE PowerLight PL14, 14 Watt HID (HID)	
189.74
200.00
Maglite MagCharger (Incand)	
173.21
160.00
Streamlight UltraStinger (Incand)	
148.32
100.00
Surefire 10x (Incand) - High	
145.62
525.00
Tigerlight Gold (Incand)	
144.91
240.00
WiseLED Tactical (7 K2)	
120.42
400.00
G&P R500 Scorpion (Incand)	
114.02
250.00
Bright Star Responder 4C (Incand)	
113.19
30.00
Diamond Mag (1 LS K2) White	
100.00
53.00
Maglite 4-D (Incand)	
98.59
38.00
Streamlight Stinger (Incand)	
98.59
70.00
Wolf-Eyes Rattlesnake M90-13V (Incand)	
97.98
286.00
Princeton Tec Surge (Incand)	
94.00
90.00
Streamlight TL-3 (Incand)	
94.00
100.00
Dorcy Super 3W Lantern (1 LS 3)	
92.74
14.40
Diamond Mag (1 LS 3) White	
91.65
42.00
Bright Star Responder 4AA (Incand)	
91.62
27.00
Diamond Mag (1 LS 1) Zetex 3 cell	
89.44
45.50
Wolf-Eyes Rattlesnake M90X (Incand)	
89.44
170.00
Maglite Mag-LED 3-D (1 LS 3)	
86.60
47.50
Diamond Mag (1 LS 3) Green	
85.73
32.50
Streamlight Survivor (1 LS 1) high	
85.44
35.00
Streamlight Strion (Incand)	
85.12
50.00
Lumapower M1 Hunter (1 Cree) 2x123a smooth high	
83.94
83.00
Pelican 2000 (Incand)	
83.67
44.00
Maglite Mag-LED 4-D (1 LS 3)	
83.66
43.00
LED Logic Striker VG (1 LS 3) max	
82.76
62.00
UK Light Cannon (Incand)	
82.46

Maglite Mag-LED 2-D (1 LS 3)	
82.46
38.00
Elektrolumens Tri-Star (3 LS 3)	
82.22
140.00
Wolf-Eyes Explorer 6M 3.7V (Incand)	
81.85
90.00
Pelican M6 (Incand)	
78.65
57.00
Surefire M3 (Incand)	
78.65
100.00
Maglite 3-D (Incand)	
78.65
23.00
Wolf-Eyes Eagle 3AX (Incand)	
77.46
120.00
AuroraLite Hotwire (Incand)	
77.45
130.00
MicroFire M4 (Incand)	
75.83
180.00
Pila GL3 "Commendatore" (Incand)	
74.83
120.00
LED Beam (1 LS 3)	
71.90
51.00
Lumapower M1 Hunter (1 Cree) 2x123a textured high	
71.41
83.00
Diamond Mag (1 LS 3) Blue	
69.28
22.50
Dorcy Spyder (Incand)	
67.13
61.00
MicroFire F2 (Incand)	
67.08
63.70
Elektrolumens Phaser (3 LS 3)	
66.47
120.00
Streamlight TL-2 (Incand)	
66.47
59.00
Streamlight Scorpion (Incand)	
66.47
58.00
Streamlight NF-2 (Incand)	
66.47
59.00

Coast LL7448 "PTT Power Chip Torch"
63.25
35.00
Diamond Mag (1 LS 1) Zetex 2 cell	
63.25
13.50
Brinkmann Maxfire LX (Incand)	
63.25
64.00
Streamlight Survivor (1 LS 1) low	
63.25
18.50
Pelican 2400 (Incand)	
63.25
27.00
Huntlight FT-01XSE (Cree XR-E) 123A highest	
63.25
100.00
Elektrolumens FT-3C (1 LS 3)	
63.06
45.00
Wolf-Eyes D-26 Lamp (6V, P60 Replacement, Incand.)	
61.64
53.00
Streamlight ProPoly 3C Luxeon (1 LS 1)	
61.07
26.00

Coast LL7446 "3 Watt Power Chip" 
60.83
26.00
Diamond Mag (1 LS 3) Orange-Red	
60.83
50.00
Surefire C2 (P61) (Incand)	
59.45
70.00
Surefire C2 (P60) (Incand)	
59.45
52.00
Surefire M2 (P61) (Incand)	
59.45
70.00
Surefire M2 (P60) (Incand)	
59.45
52.00
Surefire 6P (P60) (Incand)	
59.45
52.00
Surefire G2 (P61) (Incand)	
59.45
70.00
Surefire G2 (P60) (Incand)	
59.45
52.00
Surefire P60 Lamp (G2, C2, M2, 6P) (Incand)	
59.45
52.00
Surefire P61 Lamp (G2, C2, M2, 6P) (Incand)	
59.45
70.00
Surefire 6P (P61) (Incand)	
59.45
70.00
Freeplay Jonta (1 LS 1) high	
59.16
14.80
LedXtreme Predator (1 LS 1)	
58.33
28.50
UK 4AA NiMH (Incand)	
58.02
38.00
Elektrolumens Blaster 3P (1 LS 3)	
57.45
40.00
Diamond Mag (1 LS 3) Red	
57.01
39.00
Diamond Mag (1 LS 3) Royal Blue	
56.57
11.50
Streamlight 4AA xenon (Incand)	
56.40
28.00
Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA (Incand)	
56.40
28.00
Hubble 3-C (Incand)	
55.61
32.80
UK C8 eLED (1 LS 5) High	
55.61
48.00
UK C8 (Incand)	
55.61
125.00
UK 4AA (Incand)	
55.61
20.00
Surefire 10x (Incand) - Low	
55.21
52.50
Task Force 2xC (1 LS 3)	
54.77
31.70
Vital Gear F2 (Incand)	
54.77
58.00
Night-Ops Gladius (1 LS 3 ) high	
54.77
38.00
Streamlight ProPoly 4AA Luxeon (1 LS 1)	
54.77
23.50

Coast LL7730 "V6 P-Chip Stainless" 
54.77
65.00
Terralux StreamStar HP (1 LS 3)	
54.77
20.00
Fenix L2D-CE (Cree XR-E) alkaline max	
54.58
88.00
Lumapower M1 Hunter (1 Cree) 2x123a smooth low	
53.85
34.00
Surefire KL3 gen2 (1 LS 3)	
53.48
21.50
Pila GL2 "Cavaliere" (Incand)	
52.92
45.00
Diamond Mag (1 LS 1) Terralux 3 cell	
52.92
15.60
Pelican M6 2390 LED (1 LS 3)	
52.44
35.00
Nuwai TM-115X (1 LS 3) high	
52.15
30.00
Fenix P1D-CE (1 LS 3) high	
51.96
78.50
Pelican M8 8020 (1 LS 1)	
51.58
13.60
Xenergy 3 in 1 (Incand)	
51.49
40.00
Pelican 2020 (1 LS 1)	
51.49
19.00
UK 2L (Incand)	
51.48
16.50
Princeton Tec Shockwave LED (3 LS 3) high	
50.99
120.00
Heliotek HTE-1 (1 LS 1) diffuser off	
50.99
16.73
Streamlight 3C-XP xenon (Incand)	
50.62


----------



## Long John (Jun 4, 2007)

leukos said:


> Spyro,
> mdocod made a very important point here. LEDs do not even come close to high powered incandescents and HID at the range of 300 meters. I guarantee you will not be able to identify anything from that range with an LED, even on a moonless night.



Your declaration isn't right.

This light is a custom build, but I guarantee, with this single LED-light you are be able to identify details at a range of 500 meters:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/159372

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## Daekar (Jun 4, 2007)

leukos said:


> Spyro,
> mdocod made a very important point here. LEDs do not even come close to high powered incandescents and HID at the range of 300 meters. I guarantee you will not be able to identify anything from that range with an LED, even on a moonless night. The maglite reflector isn't large enough to get a tight beam of light that far away. Carrot's suggestion of this HID light was right on target and within your price range: http://www.amondotech.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1129



As much as I would like to disagree with this statement, I have to say it's probably correct. I've been playing with my MRV quite a bit recently and while it's a fantastic light, it just isn't intended for extreme distances like that. Maybe with the engineering reflector it could, but I have my doubts. Unfortunately, you may have to invest in two lights: one for spotting, one for taking into the vines. 

I don't remember seeing mention of runtime requirements for your long-range light, but I suspect that long runtime isn't an issue. If this is the case, you obviously have lots of options - and I can't speculate on those in your price range because I haven't done research into them - my long range light, when I get the money, will be an AE Xenide HID light. 

However, for your small "into the brush" light, there are MANY options. If small, powerful, with some respectable runtime are your thing, then the MRV is probably the way to go, especially when they release the OP reflector. That will give you a wider hotspot and brighter spill (if it's like the others) which is better for close-up work. I'm tickled by MattK's suggestion of a flood-head for the MRV, that would be fantastic as well. Your budget may narrow down your options for both lights, and if so I would investigate other Lumapower lights (the M3 is a great 100-lumen light with a flood head and optional throw head that will run on rechargable AAs), WolfEyes, or simply a WolfEyes drop-in for an old SF G2 you've got laying around.


----------



## Spypro (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank again for all your advices !

Well... I think I'll wait and put a little bit more money in a light.
As I can see HID or Inc. would be the better options... especially HID.
The Amondotech look nice too. But it would be nice to have something smaller like the AE lights... but they are pretty expensive.
I took a look at the Wal Mart and Canadian Tire websites but no "cheap! HID there.


----------



## FILIPPO (Jun 4, 2007)

what about a LED with aspherical lens probably in a MAG 2/3D ?:thinking:


----------



## Spypro (Jun 4, 2007)

Do you have an exemple of that with pictures ?
"I can" do a Maglite mod because I have a 4C cells Maglite.
But like I said before, I'm trusting more a brand new flashlight than a modded one.
And a Maglite doesnt have any regulation


----------



## FILIPPO (Jun 4, 2007)

of course HERE you are the mag with the aspherical lens with short mag body but I think that you can use a standard host too...

I understand your problem but I think that this light throw like no other.....

if you really want a brand new flashlight you can go for the magCharger 1160 or MRV with SMO


----------



## Spypro (Jun 4, 2007)

I think I will try to mod my 4c cells Maglite.
Any ideas of the best mods for this light ?

Thank !


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 4, 2007)

mdocod said:


> an LED light for 300 meters!?!?!?
> 
> you all are joking right? seriously?
> 
> It's the PP all over again. LOL... you bet, of cource it makes coffee.


+1

LED lovers are not very logic...


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 4, 2007)

you watch us, we will have our led throwers.


----------



## Norm (Jun 4, 2007)

Spypro said:


> Thank again for all your advices !
> 
> Well... I think I'll wait and put a little bit more money in a light.
> As I can see HID or Inc. would be the better options... especially HID.
> ...


Don't forget the warm up time required by HID's, if you are looking for intruders warm up time may be a problem.


----------



## Spypro (Jun 4, 2007)

I forgot about that.
So no more HID for me.

The MRV or a 4C cells Maglite mod will do the job I think.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 4, 2007)

A Maglite with a Malkoffdevices Drop in will throw quite far. But there is a wait time since he makes each one by hand. I'm not sure how it compares with a MRV though.


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 4, 2007)

the warm up time is what 30 seconds? is it really that much of a problem?


----------



## mdocod (Jun 4, 2007)

glad to see I'm not getting flamed too badly for my comments, but I seem to be receiving a decent amount of agreement...

certainly... there are exceptions to any rule..(like the custom Long John linked to) taking a huge reflector or huge lens or multiple emitters (like an elekrolumens multi-emitter monster stunner from the planet Neptune)

the best suggestion I have seen yet is this one.. 




zk188 said:


> May i suggest A magcharger Fitted With an 1160 bulb.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jun 4, 2007)

> A Maglite with a Malkoffdevices Drop in will throw quite far. But there is a wait time since he makes each one by hand. I'm not sure how it compares with a MRV though.


I ended up getting one of these as a gift to a good friend (combination of long runtime, high overall output, long throw, and standard batteries). In my comarison, while it is better than most LED lights for throw, it was soundly beaten by my Lumapower M1 Hunter with an aspheric lens installed. (Of course, the Malkoff light won for overall output and general usability).

The brightest beam pictured in my avatar is my M1 with ashperic reflector. With Cree flashlights, the majority of the light exits as spill, rather than throw. By installing a lens however, most of that light is collimated into a beam. 

One problem with the aspheric lenses is that a lot of the light that woudl otherwise be reflected (the light that is emitted to the sides) is lost. I was able to improve this partially however by lining the inside walls of the flashligth with aluminum reflective tape -- which then gives the aspheric lens version of the light more spill -- so that the light is still perfectly useful to see your way around outside while lighting up some distant target.

I would love to see someone _design_ an optics based LED flashlight from the ground up. Such a light could have extremely good spill, and high optical efficiency compared to a reflector-based light.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 4, 2007)

Check out ElektroLumens as already suggested.

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## Gordov2 (Jun 4, 2007)

Spypro said:


> Seriously after looking at your advices and some review I think the MRV could be my new light.
> I still looking for another suggestions !
> 
> For the grapevines: they are doing well. The weather is pretty good for this time of the year. I hope no thieves will come this year... It is one of the reason why I want a good light.


 

Spypro-
A number of people have said the LumaPower MRV out throws the D-Mini X 2. If that's true, you need the MRV! Further, I have a D-Mini and it is extremely well-built and so far, 100% reliable. I have the MRV on order because it come the closest to fitting my needs right now: Super bright, LED super-thrower, that is not too big and is well built and reliable. You should get the MRV!


----------



## Spypro (Jun 5, 2007)

I will try to find reviews of the MRV with beam shots and comparaisons to other lights.


----------



## Gordov2 (Jun 5, 2007)

Spypro said:


> I will try to find reviews of the MRV with beam shots and comparaisons to other lights.


 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/162392
Try this thread. It's very long, but the first page has some good beam shots:


----------



## mtn_dance (Jun 5, 2007)

Spypro said:


> I will try to find reviews of the MRV with beam shots and comparaisons to other lights.



Ask and ye shall receive:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/164966
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/165551

We love to share the love. :naughty:


----------



## mdocod (Jun 5, 2007)

most throwy LEDs will put some measurable lux down at 300 meters, the problem is that, as you get farther and farther away, you need the object to be lit up more and more to be able to really make sense of it with your eyes. You're already at a disadvantage seeing with that kind of disctance. So MORE light is neccessary to really do the job effectively. 

Even a relatively cheap incandecent spotlight with a headlight bulb in it will outperform the best LEDs in this department. (the type you see at auto-part stores and such)


----------



## Nitro (Jun 5, 2007)

I would say build a [email protected] 2C ROP HI or [email protected] 3C WA1185, with VLOP reflectors. Both of these are nice lights with good runtime.

But if those aren't bright enough, build one of these.


----------



## Spypro (Jun 5, 2007)

Maybe a spotlight is what I need.

Something that looks like the Litebox from Streamlight would be nice.

Something with a monster throw and rechargeable.


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 5, 2007)

if you have a sams in your area, pick up a 15million candlepower spotlight, it will light it stuff clearly at 300m and you can identify a person at 400m+


----------



## Spypro (Jun 5, 2007)

No Sam's club here in Quebec 
But I've seen a big spotlight at my Wal Mart store... so I will take a look to see if it's a Thor.
I saw on the US Wal Mart store the Cyclops Thor X Colossus.
What about it ? Does the +3 million CDP deserve it's price ?


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 5, 2007)

i dont know aoubt 3million CP, thats not very bright maybe 600 lumens?
whoa, that was weird to say that. 
worse come to worse, im sure someone could ship you a 15millioncp from the US.


----------



## defusion (Jun 5, 2007)

mossyoak said:


> i dont know aoubt 3million CP, thats not very bright maybe 600 lumens?
> whoa, that was weird to say that.
> worse come to worse, im sure someone could ship you a 15millioncp from the US.


you can't compare candlepower to lumens!
candlepower is the brightest spot, and lumens is total output.
if you have a 50mcp light, but only a pencilpoint beam, it would probably put out less lumens then a 3mcp light with a huge spot.


----------



## Spypro (Jun 5, 2007)

Maybe a Thor would be nice.
I will take a look today at a Wal Mart and Canadian Tire store.
The beam of the Thor seem to be large enough for what I need.


----------



## LowTEC (Jun 6, 2007)

A MRV can't even come close to this in terms of throw I think, I wish I have one to compare. I will try to arrange a Boxer24W vs A-mag outdoor-throw photoshoot when it stops raining !


----------



## Lexus (Jun 6, 2007)

Mag with cree and aspheric lens is what you need.

Got this from Shawn yesterday, more info on this light here:


----------



## fletch31 (Jun 7, 2007)

"I want a MRV but that chrome ring is so tacky."

"well, now that i know that im not alone on my opinion, has anyone tried to bead blast it off or fix it some way?"

From pics I've seen the chrome ring is chromed brass meaning if you were to beadblast it there would be brass underneath which would look worse imho.

The brass portion is used as the heatsink for the LED because in the pic I saw of the prototype, it was mounted directly to it. It appears to be an integral part of the functionality of the light. I agree it looks tacky though.

Fletch31


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 7, 2007)

tarnished brass wouldnt look that bad, the chrome jsut doesnt look right at all on that light. its the equavelent of putting chrome ''26's on a military olive drab hummvee.


----------



## fletch31 (Jun 7, 2007)

Agreed. It looks ghetto flashy to me. I wonder if you could bead blast it to give it a satin finish?


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 7, 2007)

that was my plan but i dont think chrome take a bead blasted finish. 
i have a blast box however if someone want to loan one to me for experiements.


----------

